# Friday Night Lights SP not recording



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

For some odd reason, my SP for Friday Night Lights hadn't picked up tonight's episode. I discovered it just in time to set the recording, but this has never happened before. I checked to see if next week's ep would record, and all my TiVo says is that it won't be recorded. There's no reason why. It was fine this season until tonight's episode. I deleted the SP and created a new one, and it's giving me the same thing - it will not schedule next week's recording. There are no conflicts and it's #2 on my SP list anyhow. Anyone else having problems like this?


----------



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

It's been a few days since I noticed it but I think I had to change it from FRO to include repeats.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Anyone else having problems like this?


same here. its not marked as a Repeat, but the original air date is 1/12/11. maybe that is what is throwing it off.

changing season pass to repeats and first run. and looking to see if FNL is in my cable companies free on demand, or if its available online since I missed this episode.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

boywaja said:


> same here. its not marked as a Repeat, but the original air date is 1/12/11. maybe that is what is throwing it off.
> 
> changing season pass to repeats and first run. and looking to see if FNL is in my cable companies free on demand, or if its available online since I missed this episode.


That's exactly what it is. Since the OAD is more than 28 days ago, it's considered a rerun. Now I guess I need to find it elsewhere. The problem is I have the entire season saved up. I was planning on watching it in a marathon. Hopefully I'll still be able to get it from a legit source when I get around to watching it.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

You have several choices:

1) I believe that Hulu has it up for free within a few days of the episode. However, if you don't plan to watch for a while, that may not help.

2) Each episode (or the whole season) is available on iTunes and Amazon streaming. I believe that this episode should be available by Saturday morning.

3) As the season was shown on Direct TV over the winter, the season is available on DVD but not Blu-Ray. For example, click here.

When I fail to record an episode of a show (usually due to a cable service glitch), I usually use alternative 2) to get a copy of the episode. However, since in the SF Bay Area, FNL is often delayed or cancelled due to a baseball broadcast, I bought the DVD and have already watched the season.


----------



## brian1269 (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah Friday Night Lights did not record, and it didn't even show up at all in the Recording History. Weird. haven't had a problem with the previous episodes. And next week's episode wasn't going to record either before I added repeats.


----------



## jtanenbaum (Sep 24, 2001)

Same issue here, TiVo SP did not record and I had to set a manual for next week. just guessing, but since Friday Nights Lights was originally aired on satellite only, all of the NBC broadcasts are in fact repeats. Someone somewhere entered faulty orginal air dates beginning with episode 509 and forward. So TiVo thinks it a repeat, but for most of us using cable or over the air, it is a first run.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Changing the SP to first run AND repeats solves the issue...


----------

